# New Smoker



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi All,

I just received a masterbuilt electric (Only route I could go due to fire codes) smoker as a christmas gift. What do you recommend I start out with? Any good links/etc?

I am wanting to do some venison sausage, venison snack sticks, brisket, nuts, and cheese eventually.

Thanks for any information you can provide!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Some of the more forgiving things are whole chickens, chicken quarters, pork roasts.. 

I would strongly advise you to get a decent meat thermometer as you are cooking to internal temp on alot of meats and not time as well as well as feel on others whereas temp gives an indication to start to feel. 

As far as wood types, fruit woods apple, cherry etc are milder and go great with about anything.. Something like mesquite _can_ be overpowering. 

There are 100s of BBQ forums on the web as well as 100s and 100s of blogs that will give you a good idea of what you are getting into and how to properly prepare your item. 

Welcome to this wacky other obsession. You will find yourself wanting to try more and more things when ya get the hang of it.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know if you fish for salmon or not but I smoke a few salmon in the summer then can them up. When I get the urge for smoked salmon in the winter it is as easy as popping the lid on a jar.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

hot smoking salmon and making cheese balls with it is great for a holiday party, just use a brine that sounds good to your tastes


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

What make/model did you get?

You might want to wipe out the inside of it as well as the racks with a damp towel and then season it before you start actual smoking. Give it a dry run. Load it up with chips and run it for six hours or so with no food in it to give it some seasoning.

A chef that I used to work under, and whom I highly respect, had me do this when we got one at my last job.

Congrats on your new smoker! It can be addictive and will open a whole new world of cooking for you that will pay off in spades once you get a good program down.


----------



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

YPSIFLY said:


> What make/model did you get?
> 
> You might want to wipe out the inside of it as well as the racks with a damp towel and then season it before you start actual smoking. Give it a dry run. Load it up with chips and run it for six hours or so with no food in it to give it some seasoning.
> 
> ...


32" Masterbuilt electric (Due to fire codes where I live)

I seasoned it....twice (Because I loved the smell it put off!)

We are going to try a SMALL batch of venison jerky and some atomic buffalo turds this weekend.....as soon as I pick up a sausage stuffer we are going to try some venison/bacon/jalapeno snack sticks and some summer sausage.


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

I just finished 12 pounds of Teriyaki sticks in my MES 40 the other day , turned out great. Going to do another batch of Jalapeno cheese sticks next week.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

If you really seriously want to smoke something ASAP then I suggest going to one of the local markets around you and buying some already made uncooked Polish sausage.

I did just that yesterday. Hit the super-market in the morning and picked up about 4 pounds of sausage. I smoked the sausage for just over two hours which meant two pans of chips. The end product is going to a pot-luck dinner tonight and will be gone. I plan on going back at the end of the week to get more for the holiday.

Check the bulk mail that might be mailed to your house at the beginning of the week. Many local supermarkets will have their circular in the package. Take a quick look and see if any one of them does have a sale going on for the holiday weeks.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

if you have never smoked anything before id start out small and cheap..id hate for you to waste a good brisket or pork shoulder...check out http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/..tons of useful info on here....happy smoking!!!!!


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

guito13 said:


> 32" Masterbuilt electric (Due to fire codes where I live)
> 
> I seasoned it....twice (Because I loved the smell it put off!)
> 
> We are going to try a SMALL batch of venison jerky and some atomic buffalo turds this weekend.....as soon as I pick up a sausage stuffer we are going to try some venison/bacon/jalapeno snack sticks and some summer sausage.


 What are atomic buffalo turds?


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Atomic buffalo turds. Very easy and only take 2 hours.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

cabledad said:


> What are atomic buffalo turds?


Variation of a Jalapeno popper.. More or less scrape seeds and ribs out of a Jalapeno, stuff with cream cheese, some also stuff with those mini sausages.. Wrap in bacon and smoke..


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Variation of a Jalapeno popper.. More or less scrape seeds and ribs out of a Jalapeno, stuff with cream cheese, some also stuff with those mini sausages.. Wrap in bacon and smoke..


Also stuff with tater tots or shrimp.
Larry


----------



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Variation of a Jalapeno popper.. More or less scrape seeds and ribs out of a Jalapeno, stuff with cream cheese, some also stuff with those mini sausages.. Wrap in bacon and smoke..


We made a small test batch of 2 different recipies ABT's last night....one was ok...the other was GREAT!


----------

